# chutney recipe question



## Hev (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello out there,

I wondered weather anyone could help me out with a recipe for chutney which is slightly diabetic friendly, as I am now trying my hardest to be a 'good diabetic!' ?

I have aquired a big bag of apples from my Mums garden and have got loads of green tomatoes from my own garden and would like to make some sort of chutney, but all the recipes I have found are packed to the brim with sugar. 

I dont know weather it would still work with less sugar than the recipe suggests, or an alternative? 

Would be grateful if anyone has got any ideas? 

Thanks
Hev x


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2009)

Apple Chutney

2 apples 
3 onions, peeled and minced
3/4 cup vinegar, white
3/4 cup brown sugar, light
1/3 cup raisins
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh,peeled and minced
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 green chilies


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Hev,
Just wondering if you could use canderel?
Also, if you carb count - you should be able to make it from a normal recipe and work out the insulin value. If A wants to have tomato sauce i buy the little packs that you can get in macdonalds etc and it works out at 6cho per sachet. I just add the 6cho onto his total carbs and work out the ratio etc.Bev


----------



## Hev (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies... I think I will probably end up making it with proper sugar and a proper recipe like Steffs. Would it all stick together properly with canderel? - dont know but it just doesnt sound right does it! 
Ta very much x


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2009)

The candarel website has all kinds of recipes, try looking there. They produce a recipe book, so that may be worth having to hand, someone has already provided a link in another thread


----------



## runner (Oct 25, 2009)

Think you're right about the sugar, but you could use a bit less and make sure it's muscavado or dark brown and substitute some dates or suchlike for some of it.  Good luck!


----------

